# An update for Windows is rendering many older game discs unusuable



## Cyberghost (Sep 24, 2015)

Microsoft has released a security update for Microsoft Vista 7 and 8 that will stop game discs that use Safedisc DRM from working.

*assets.vg247.com/current//2015/03/windows_101-600x337.jpg​
This was already the case for Windows 10, which also doesn’t support discs running SecuROM, but these games were previously still usable on systems running older versions of Windows.

It has been a while since games have used this form of DRM, but still could present a problem for anyone with a large collection of PC game discs they’d like to keep using.

There is a way around this, though, if you want to run a game that isn’t working. The method is outlined on Microsoft’s support page for the update.

Source: VG247


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2015)

See this is another reason why people pirate Windows and/or games.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 24, 2015)

They are degrading the previous windows to force people to use the shi**est version of windows till date. Win10.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 24, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> They are degrading the previous windows to force people to use the shi**est version of windows till date. Win10.



I guess you missed the point, "This was already the case for Windows 10, which also doesn’t support discs running SecuROM, but these games were previously still usable on systems running older versions of Windows."

So your comment was totally uncalled for. Windows 10 is not that bad yaar to deserve such mocking. With Win 10, M$ does seem to be on right track.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I guess you missed the point, "This was already the case for Windows 10, which also doesn’t support discs running SecuROM, but these games were previously still usable on systems running older versions of Windows."
> 
> So your comment was totally uncalled for. Windows 10 is not that bad yaar to deserve such mocking. With Win 10, M$ does seem to be on right track.



Just search for windows 10 problems and you would know what I mean.
There is no control over updates. If you are on limited bandwidth or internet then you are screwed.
They have taken the drm thing to new levels. There are a lot of limitations with blurays that you might have saved on your hardisk.
Etc-2.

This is the worst version of Windows till date. Main reason for that is Microsoft greediness.

There was no reason to disable secure rom on previous windows. The only reason they did that was to force users to use there newer crappier version.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2015)

just set the connection as metered to prevent windows from updating
there is also a work around where you add windows as a service, and disable that from using the internet


these things are trivial details that don't matter, with easy work arounds. Going forward, this looks like the version that is going to be constantly updated.

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> They have taken the drm thing to new levels.





SaiyanGoku said:


> See this is another reason why people pirate Windows and/or games.



Did you people read the shared articles? Windows 10 is not supporting an ancient version of DRM full of security holes, and that is a bad thing?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> just set the connection as metered to prevent windows from updating
> there is also a work around where you add windows as a service, and disable that from using the internet
> 
> 
> these things are trivial details that don't matter, with easy work arounds. Going forward, this looks like the version that is going to be constantly updated.



I have no doubt that Microsoft wants to update win 10 only going forward. They have to upgrade(or degrade earlier versions because of the contract). 

But, I completely disagree on the trivial part. There was no reason to complicate such a basic thing such as internet. Most users are not geeks that can troubleshoot like that. It's certainly not about being trivial it's about the ease of use. Things like these don't put much faith in the newest version. 
I would even say that windows 10 is a broken version of what windows 8 should have been to began with.

Windows 10 is broken and buggy. Even though Microsoft have provided features like dx12. But, they have taken much more than they have provided. And for majority of users it have become useless because of those restrictions and the troubleshooting that is needed to be done.


----------



## tkin (Sep 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> just set the connection as metered to prevent windows from updating
> there is also a work around where you add windows as a service, and disable that from using the internet
> 
> 
> ...


No, but the Microsoft hate trend is eternal, like Apple or Samsung, or EA.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2015)

well yeah, I really love Open Solaris too, but there should be at least some valid reasons for the hate
I think a lot of the problem is our usage patterns, we cannot hang on to these forever.


----------



## kisame (Sep 26, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I have no doubt that Microsoft wants to update win 10 only going forward. They have to upgrade(or degrade earlier versions because of the contract).
> 
> But, I completely disagree on the trivial part. There was no reason to complicate such a basic thing such as internet. Most users are not geeks that can troubleshoot like that. It's certainly not about being trivial it's about the ease of use. Things like these don't put much faith in the newest version.
> I would even say that windows 10 is a broken version of what windows 8 should have been to began with.
> ...


Agreed.
And people say linux needs constant workarounds.I would advise non-gamers to stick with windows 7.Windows 10 phones MS regularly.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

Haven't used disc for the longest of time.


----------



## sanj (Sep 29, 2015)

Win 10 is ****.Just uninstalled it after 10 min of using.Whats the point in slapping touch ui to pc users.Options are deep hidden. Not easy to use.Win7 was great.They should separately give update to touch user and give vanilla ui to non touch users.Whats the point of making settings crap if control panel is there.


----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2015)

oh my gawd, i have a big collection of game roms from 2000 ...... i am really screwed ......
(*searches old p4 and installs windows 98*)


----------

